# Cholla Cactus Turkey Trumpets



## ghost1066 (Sep 2, 2015)

I turned these calls from blanks cast by @Final Strut First time turning these and they were easy to work with and look cool when finished. All have Gabon ebony mouthpieces.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, they look slick tommy .


----------



## CWS (Sep 2, 2015)

Very Very nice!
I really like the bottom blue one.
Curt


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice trumpets from some cool cholla.


----------



## Jason Needham (Sep 2, 2015)

Those look good!


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 2, 2015)

Those look awesome Tommy. I am really looking forward to getting them in my hands.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice Tommy,

Question, do the cast filled holes change shape much when turning the piece. My "Cholla" sample has round to short oval holes and yours look very much longer. Wonder if it is a difference in species, phenotype or simply growth conditions. Never dealt much with cacti...


----------



## ghost1066 (Sep 3, 2015)

@Mr. Peet no they don't move since they are resin filled. I got these from @Final Strut ready to turn. I'm sure different plants will have different patterns really fun to turn something this different from wood.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Tommy. I realize the holes are resin filled. I was trying to ask if the shape of the filled holes changes as you turn the blank, or does the resin filled hole retain the same similar shape and size and just the woody mass between the holes gets smaller? Does that make any more sense? If not I'll just have to buy a blank, unbury my lathe and get something done for a change.....


----------



## ghost1066 (Sep 4, 2015)

@Mr. Peet I think so. The size of the holes and the wood change as you turn down since they vary as the depth of the cut changes but they do stay close to what you start with. You only get big changes when you run out of cholla as you can see in the pics above. The bottom call has one side that is mostly resin when the cholla turned away other than that it kept its shape.


----------

